# Don't leave your mod on top of your car...



## Boktiet (11/10/16)

Don't forget your mod on your car and then drive off and over it...


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Don't forget your mod on your car and then drive off and over it...



Ouch @Boktiet 
Bad luck that you actually ended up driving over it
Sorry man


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Ouch!!! It must have come off once you hit a decent speed!


----------



## KZOR (11/10/16)

You must have one big-ass car to do that kind of damage.


----------



## Spikester (11/10/16)

Looks like one of my previous cell phones(2 week old samsung note 3), had the same incident... bad luck bud....


----------



## Soutie (11/10/16)

That's awful. Bad luck bud, hope you have a spare.


----------



## Boktiet (11/10/16)

Not mine...thank goodness, belongs to a mate of mine in the States. He drove over it with a Ford F150.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (11/10/16)

Eish my man I feel your pain...


----------



## PsiSan (11/10/16)

Jeez, now that is hard luck. Sorry for your loss


----------



## KZOR (11/10/16)

@Boktiet 
Nou verstaan ek hoekom hy so lyk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bradalandabad (11/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Don't forget your mod on your car and then drive off and over it...



looks salvageable  sorry for your loss bud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WesinEL001 (11/10/16)

OUCH!!!!


----------



## Ashley A (11/10/16)

That truck is lucky it wasn't a REO.

The owner will be waiting outside a tyre shop vaping away.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Huffapuff (11/10/16)

That's bad luck 

I'm so paranoid of things like that happening that I constantly pat my pockets down to check where my vape is


----------



## Nico_gti (11/10/16)

That looks mighty painful


----------



## korn1 (11/10/16)

I know someone who got a new laptop and reversed over it so not as bad


----------



## blujeenz (11/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Don't forget your mod on your car and then drive off and over it...



Learnt this life lesson at 5yrs, parked my favourite Dinky car (citroen DS19) on my mom's Opel while playing cars and forgot it there.
Needless to say it got totally flattened, I can relate, my deepest sympathies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (11/10/16)

Sympathy for your friend @Boktiet But the fault lies with the Chinese, they really should build their Mods stronger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

